# Shift working driveler. #157



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

couldnt find a song bout flunking outta  GT and working swing shift but thisun is in honor of quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> couldnt find a song bout flunking outta  GT and working swing shift but thisun is in honor of quack





I was just listening to this yesterday !!! 




Headed to Augusta . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,006
User Name 	Posts
Hooked On Quack 	149
havin_fun_huntin 	138
Wycliff 	101
mudracing101 	78
Jeff C. 	71
blood on the ground 	59
mrs. hornet22 	58
hdm03 	57
Keebs 	53
Crickett 	50
gobbleinwoods 	35
rydert 	34
Migmack 	26
Workin2Hunt 	24
EAGLE EYE 444 	17
Scrapy 	10
KyDawg 	6
BROWNING7WSM 	6
Hornet22 	5
Hankus 	5
bigbuckhunter1 	5
rhbama3 	4
stringmusic 	3
Nitram4891 	3
cramer 	2
T.P. 	2
Nugefan 	1
RUTTNBUCK 	1
sinclair1 	1
peanutman04 	1
crackerdave 	1


AND he was the #1 poster in the last driveler


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

yall be careful quack!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was just listening to this yesterday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya'll! be careful!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,006
> User Name     Posts
> Hooked On Quack     149
> ...


hfh=very informative............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya'll! be careful!
> 
> hfh=very informative............




Im trying to be more helpful.  Kinda like hdm03.
Glad your feeling good enough to be at work today.  You shoulda called in sick and hunted.. I mean, come on, its FRIDAY!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

can non-shift workers post in herra


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

and i wasn't even smart enough to be eligible to flunk out of GT


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm posting! !!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and i wasn't even smart enough to be eligible to flunk out of GT



 neither was I


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

What'm I missin here?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

supper last night

i had some peas and gravy too,to


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Good job hfh!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

durt eatin off dat fine china


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

A petal car, with like a firetruck skin on it. Little kids love those


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!



break action 410


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Glad Keebs is at work today, my ride homes were getting boring.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Glad Keebs is at work today, my ride homes were getting boring.



 your long 5 minute drive home?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Something similar to this. http://www.amazon.com/Little-Tikes-...m_sbs_t_6?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZVWMZ67K2QNB2N3TQR4


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

My daughter can't catch a break (no pun intended) first a fractured leg, now a stomach bug!!! She must not be livin right....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hope she's better soon Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im trying to be more helpful.  Kinda like hdm03.
> Glad your feeling good enough to be at work today.  You shoulda called in sick and hunted.. I mean, come on, its FRIDAY!!


I ain't even felt like looking at a gun, much less totin one...


hdm03 said:


> can non-shift workers post in herra


of course, we're shift workers too, just diff'nt shifts!


rydert said:


> View attachment 817156
> 
> supper last night
> 
> i had some peas and gravy too,to


I recognize!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!


Soft toys......... they make soft books with pictures & such or even a first year ornament or you could go ahead & get him a gun for later, a lifetime hunting license.........


mudracing101 said:


> Glad Keebs is at work today, my ride homes were getting boring.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!



Ruger #1 in .257 Roberts
Primo XL
Bottle of yo favorite likker
Thick rib eye
One of them Ole Roy chew bones, beef flavor, from wally world; he won't know any difernse for several more years anyway.........................hope that helps.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Ruger #1 in .257 Roberts
> Primo XL
> Bottle of yo favorite likker
> Thick rib eye
> One of them Ole Roy chew bones, beef flavor, from wally world; he won't know any difernse for several more years anyway.........................hope that helps.



H22 = very help this AM

That's some sound advice


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> My daughter can't catch a break (no pun intended) first a fractured leg, now a stomach bug!!! She must not be livin right....


bless her heart................. nurse friend told me when you hear about a virus/feel you're getting it, take a slug of Vinegar.........swears it gets it on out of you........... and yes, I took some yesterday morning!


Hornet22 said:


> Ruger #1 in .257 Roberts
> Primo XL
> Bottle of yo favorite likker
> Thick rib eye
> One of them Ole Roy chew bones, beef flavor, from wally world; he won't know any difernse for several more years anyway.........................hope that helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I ain't even felt like looking at a gun, much less totin one...
> 
> of course, we're shift workers too, just diff'nt shifts!
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

One of the guys next door walks in the store and walks up to the door and says "ughhhh". I ask, whats wrong? He says"i think i have walking newmonia (spelling). I say Slam!! It was the door slamming in his face. If you are sick dont come see me. Hope ya feel better and all but come on.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> One of the guys next door walks in the store and walks up to the door and says "ughhhh". I ask, whats wrong? He says"i think i have walking newmonia (spelling). I say Slam!! It was the door slamming in his face. If you are sick dont come see me. Hope ya feel better and all but come on.


One reason I stayed on home yesterday, to kinda "make sure"...... I still think it was a touch of food poisoning, but there is always a virus going around.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I ain't even felt like looking at a gun, much less totin one...
> 
> of course, we're shift workers too, just diff'nt shifts!
> 
> ...


 some good idears


Hornet22 said:


> Ruger #1 in .257 Roberts
> Primo XL
> Bottle of yo favorite likker
> Thick rib eye
> One of them Ole Roy chew bones, beef flavor, from wally world; he won't know any difernse for several more years anyway.........................hope that helps.



Ill mention the dog bones to LMS and see what she says.  Dont be shocked if she calls you and offers some kinda words 

Bog sorry bout your daughter


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!





As already stated, a lifetime Sportsman`s license. Also, in order of pictures, a good pocket watch and Hank Hammond custom knife with a sheath made by Nicodemus himself, a 22lr, and a 4570, in Shiloh Sharps rifles. These are things he can use, then pass on to his heirs.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2014)

On a sirus note Leroy, the lifetime license, like Keebs said, is an awesome idea. Just be sure to get it before he turns 2, save some major coin. Couldn't afford the boy's when he was young, but got it for him when he turned 13 for his big "teen ager" gift.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, parents.  I need some advice.  What in the world do I buy a 6 month old baby for Christmas?!



What H22 said.....plus some of this, they like hangin out with Daddy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dang it I looketh again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang it I looketh again.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> As already stated, a lifetime Sportsman`s license. Also, in order of pictures, a good pocket watch and Hank Hammond custom knife with a sheath made by Nicodemus himself, a 22lr, and a 4570, in Shiloh Sharps rifles. These are things he can use, then pass on to his heirs.


 I REALLY like the "heirloom" gift idea!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

I like the lifetime idear.    Thanks yall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

aight folks, bbl. Gotta run to da bank


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> As already stated, a lifetime Sportsman`s license. Also, in order of pictures, a good pocket watch and Hank Hammond custom knife with a sheath made by Nicodemus himself, a 22lr, and a 4570, in Shiloh Sharps rifles. These are things he can use, then pass on to his heirs.



Shoot...you just gave me a couple of good gift ideas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aight folks, bbl. Gotta run to da bank



Loan me a dolla!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Stuck at home, not supposed to drive for 2 days.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Loan me a dolla!



thats bout all I could spare at this moment


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats bout all I could spare at this moment




Charge ridiculously high interest!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aight folks, bbl. Gotta run to da bank



Be quicker if ya drive. Get me a ten spot or two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeffro?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

danggit.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

That moment when you see a customer pull up and you just hang your head


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dirt?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That moment when you see a customer pull up and you just hang your head



suck it up buttercup............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That moment when you see a customer pull up and you just hang your head



I smell what ya steppin in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dirt tell the wifey Hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> suck it up buttercup............



brotha, i dont think you understand just how stupid the general public can be


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt tell the wifey Hey.



Pics please, dert won't send me none!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Tell MizDawn Hey Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack?



Yo?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt tell the wifey Hey.


.......idjit


Jeff C. said:


> Pics please, dert won't send me none!



I've already sent them once........i'll send them again


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aight folks, bbl. Gotta run to da bank





If you want to buy those two masterpiece rifles I posted, go ahead and take out a loan while you`re there.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brotha, i dont think you understand just how stupid the general public can be



trust me.......I do.....
Get a group of engineers together, with each one trying to be smarter than the other


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell MizDawn Hey Quack!



Will do!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

hey Nic...

sup Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm hawngray. No breakfast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Howdy, Ry, and everbody. 

Just passin` through. Headed back out real soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey Nic...
> 
> sup Quack?



Hey dirtbro!   Gonna get up a quail hunt first of the year. .


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey dirtbro!   Gonna get up a quail hunt first of the year. .



sounds good to me.......you got somewhere to buy quail?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds good to me.......you got somewhere to buy quail?



We do


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If you want to buy those two masterpiece rifles I posted, go ahead and take out a loan while you`re there.



i realized at a young age, my desires and reality are 2 completely different things.  Those are right nice tho


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hfh don't stress buying him a lot of gifts this early, get him the lifetime license. Then get some boxes, pots, and a spoon and he will be just as happy as anything you give him and it will probably keep his interest longer


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Get home d my son is complaining his throat hurts, well we go to the doctor and its strep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Outbacks or Longhorns ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hfh don't stress buying him a lot of gifts this early, get him the lifetime license. Then get some boxes, pots, and a spoon and he will be just as happy as anything you give him and it will probably keep his interest longer



That would work for most of us here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outbacks or Longhorns ??



Coin flip!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Longhorns


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That would work for most of us here!



True but we would have to add chew toys


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

gotta run to the pharmacy bbl


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> True but we would have to add chew toys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That would work for most of us here!



 

Alcohol injected chewies.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

wycliff said:


> gotta run to the pharmacy bbl



hb!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alcohol injected chewies.




We could change this to the Slobberer!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Thru with her infusion.  Time to eat!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hfh don't stress buying him a lot of gifts this early, get him the lifetime license. Then get some boxes, pots, and a spoon and he will be just as happy as anything you give him and it will probably keep his interest longer


The wife has talked about buyinf stuff like a new car seat (the kind that grows with the child) and other items like that.  I was pondering other ideas t go along with that


Wycliff said:


> Get home d my son is complaining his throat hurts, well we go to the doctor and its strep



As a child I kept strep throat.  I would get it ATLEAST twice a year.  One year my mom, grandmother, cousin and myself took a trip to Gatlinburg.  The following week my cousin was scheduled to have back surgery to fix her scholiosis.  Well, they had to reschedule. I was just getting over strep and she caught it while we were on that trip.

I havent had it since I was around 12 or so.  I swear I think iv formed an immunity


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

My phone is actin up. Had it charging and went to look at something and all my emails were gone, then they came back slowly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Mudro ---------------------------->


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro ---------------------------->



hes getting new lights.  He might be able to see it soon


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes getting new lights.  He might be able to see it soon



hfg?
are the new led lights worth the money?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Yall got money?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

How can we get hooked of the quack?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hfh don't stress buying him a lot of gifts this early, get him the lifetime license. Then get some boxes, pots, and a spoon and he will be just as happy as anything you give him and it will probably keep his interest longer


or the boxes they come in!


Wycliff said:


> Get home d my son is complaining his throat hurts, well we go to the doctor and its strep


 poor thing!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Alcohol injected chewies.


Oh lawd!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The wife has talked about buyinf stuff like a new car seat (the kind that grows with the child) and other items like that.  I was pondering other ideas t go along with that
> 
> 
> As a child I kept strep throat.  I would get it ATLEAST twice a year.  One year my mom, grandmother, cousin and myself took a trip to Gatlinburg.  The following week my cousin was scheduled to have back surgery to fix her scholiosis.  Well, they had to reschedule. I was just getting over strep and she caught it while we were on that trip.
> ...



He gets it at least once a year, normally it doesn't effect him much. But this time you can tell he really doesn't feel well


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro ---------------------------->



 stop that


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeffro, i need to call you after lunch, you gonna be free.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

lil dert would get it all the time............doc said he was gonna take his tonsils out if he ever got it again........he never got it again...truff


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, i need to call you after lunch, you gonna be free.



I need to call you too............


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> How can we get hooked of the quack?



challenge him to a twista game........


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzy?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> lil dert would get it all the time............doc said he was gonna take his tonsils out if he ever got it again........he never got it again...truff


LilD did too, but Doc told me that really the tonsils were the first line of defense and didn't wanna take them out....... she still has trouble from time to time......

LUNCH CALL!!!!!
I'd rather it be at Long Horns or GC but oh well, WallyWorld sub (not bad) and chips.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?
> are the new led lights worth the money?



In my opinion, no.  The upfront cost is so high I dont believe a residential application will ever regain from the initial cost.
They arent ran long enough.  Not to mention  LED have circuit boards (if im not mistaken)  and we all know how electronics can be. 

In and industrial/commercial application where they have more lights, yes, I can see where they would pay off in the long run.  Not to mention most power companys have incentive programs for larger facilities to swap to LED or other power saving form of lighting, which helps greatly


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

parc after that reply, I need to say something really stupid and take a break


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Shout Out!Good Luck!!!
GO BIG RED!!!!!!

​


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

HFH is smart..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Drop down to the PF and give them a what for HFH.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Drop down to the PF and give them a what for HFH.



NoNo   Elfii dont take to kindly to trollin in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, i need to call you after lunch, you gonna be free.



Ain't goin nowhere....standin by to stand by.



rydert said:


> I need to call you too............



Gimme a call......



Migmack said:


> Chief?



Fuzzy? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> parc after that reply, I need to say something really stupid and take a break



No kiddin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Brainstormin for my SS victim.....er...recipient. Gonna be a tough one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Durt, I will say this.  LED lights that mount under cabinet and light up the counter area make a nice addiction and seem to do a better job than florescent and incandescent fixtures.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In and industrial/commercial application where they have more lights, yes, I can see where they would pay off in the long run.  Not to mention most power companys have incentive programs for larger facilities to swap to LED or other power saving form of lighting, which helps greatly



thanks.....this is what I was looking for


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = lighting specialist


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

now I have some questions about paint...........anybody seen mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> now I have some questions about paint...........anybody seen mud?


I hope you only need the invisible kind.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> now I have some questions about paint...........anybody seen mud?



He's still looketh'n over there --------------------->


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Paint it black.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> thanks.....this is what I was looking for



If your serious about it contact your power company and contractor.  
Ask the power company about any programs they might offer.  Ask you contractor what they are going to charge you per fixture, how any fixtures they are going to install and how much many watts each fixture will pull.   You can roughly figure out how much each fixture you have installed now pulls also (its pretty simple).  

Take what your new fixtures will save compared to you existing fixtures and see if there is enough saving to justify spending that much up front.

Example:  400 watt Metal halide fixtures pull ROUGHLY 500-550 watts 
4' T12 2 bulb florescent pulls roughly 100 watts.
8' T12 2 bulb pulls around 150 watts

Durt. PM coming


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

crap I looked


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

He is sleeping good now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Longhorns bacon cheddar booger with seasoned fries...


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If your serious about it contact your power company and contractor.
> Ask the power company about any programs they might offer.  Ask you contractor what they are going to charge you per fixture, how any fixtures they are going to install and how much many watts each fixture will pull.   You can roughly figure out how much each fixture you have installed now pulls also (its pretty simple).
> 
> Take what your new fixtures will save compared to you existing fixtures and see if there is enough saving to justify spending that much up front.
> ...



Power company is going to come and do a walk through....they do offer incentives to change over....

thanks again,,,,you are very helpful


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He's still looketh'n over there --------------------->





Wycliff said:


> crap I looked



me too............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> crap I looked





rydert said:


> me too............




 ​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

I had junkfood for lunch.  it wasnt so good..


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

catfish sammich ,French fries, sweet tea


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = two useful.....Billy gon git mad.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had junkfood for lunch.  it wasnt so good..



That's gonna make you fluffy


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> catfish sammich ,French fries, sweet tea




Dang it BOY!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Think I'll throw some Thanksgiving ham on some rolls wiff mayo and MUSTARD!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

If I eat I'll be out


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Great news!!!!!! Golden corral changed their icecream from  sherbert and vanilla to chocolate and vanilla.!! Happy day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's gonna make you fluffy



too late


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

I got a Dunlop belly. I turned forty and my belly plopped out.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> too late



ouch.........burn


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

It happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> ouch.........burn



yeah I scorched myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

might need a nap....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I need to call you too............


For real, you need my digits??



Jeff C. said:


> Ain't goin nowhere....standin by to stand by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixin to call, get ready



Jeff C. said:


> Brainstormin for my SS victim.....er...recipient. Gonna be a tough one


Mine too, nothings coming to me, wander if he/she likes mustard?



rydert said:


> now I have some questions about paint...........anybody seen mud?


I aint got no paint


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If your serious about it contact your power company and contractor.
> Ask the power company about any programs they might offer.  Ask you contractor what they are going to charge you per fixture, how any fixtures they are going to install and how much many watts each fixture will pull.   You can roughly figure out how much each fixture you have installed now pulls also (its pretty simple).
> 
> Take what your new fixtures will save compared to you existing fixtures and see if there is enough saving to justify spending that much up front.
> ...


Quit talkin so smart. I dont like it. 



Jeff C. said:


> ​


​


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Just found this a few minutes ago. He just might be a sho-nuff dandy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found this a few minutes ago. He just might be a sho-nuff dandy.



Good looking gun. What kind of BP is that?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice rifle


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found this a few minutes ago. He just might be a sho-nuff dandy.



nice.....he got a big spot tore up


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just found this a few minutes ago. He just might be a sho-nuff dandy.





rydert said:


> nice.....he got a big spot tore up



You need me or not.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You need me or not.



I may......send them to me


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good looking gun. What kind of BP is that?



It`s a Davide Pedersoli 50 caliber flintlock longrifle with a 39 inch barrel. It`s about 5 feet long overall, and almighty accurate. 



Wycliff said:


> Nice rifle



Thanks. Only one of two of the many weapons I have that have a name. 



rydert said:


> nice.....he got a big spot tore up




He`s even hookin` cypress knees. I`ve never seen one hit a cypress knee. This is about a mile from my house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Grats on finding such a nice gun in the woods Nic, your a lucky fella..  Did you notice that scrape beside it?  Its a goodun too


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Mighty nice lookin gun......and scrape, good luck Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on finding such a nice gun in the woods Nic, your a lucky fella..  Did you notice that scrape beside it?  Its a goodun too



Thats what i was thinkin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got some new digits aka telephone Numbers. Aint real sure what to do with them yet. Might call them tonight bout 1 or 2 and see if they asleep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on finding such a nice gun in the woods Nic, your a lucky fella..  Did you notice that scrape beside it?  Its a goodun too








While I`m here, got my first canvasback the day before Thanksgiving. I`m proud of that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

this one may get ugly..........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826571&page=2


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got some new digits aka telephone Numbers. Aint real sure what to do with them yet. Might call them tonight bout 1 or 2 and see if they asleep.



i'm sure they will be


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> While I`m here, got my first canvasback the day before Thanksgiving. I`m proud of that one.



Nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> this one may get ugly..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826571&page=2





Hope they can afford the infractions.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> this one may get ugly..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826571&page=2



yep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

who got the pop corn.  Nic, give us a heads up before you delete any new post there


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> this one may get ugly..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826571&page=2



Lawdy....


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got some new digits aka telephone Numbers. Aint real sure what to do with them yet. Might call them tonight bout 1 or 2 and see if they asleep.



Just leave a message on da answerin machine thingy, that's always good for a laff on a bad day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm missin some digits....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who got the pop corn.  Nic, give us a heads up before you delete any new post there





Can`t.


 All I`m doin` is just watchin`....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> While I`m here, got my first canvasback the day before Thanksgiving. I`m proud of that one.



congrats


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Just leave a message on da answerin machine thingy, that's always good for a laff on a bad day


Do you still have the message of when i called you from kmf, while you were sitting there I want to hear it.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm missin some digits....





I have some saved from Mrs hornet on my cell, when i need a laugh i play them


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm keepin an eye on this thread....relax Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I got a Dunlop belly. I turned forty and my belly plopped out.


I always heard it was "My belly dun lopped ova my belt".........


Nicodemus said:


> Just found this a few minutes ago. He just might be a sho-nuff dandy.


Oh my.............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Just got some new digits aka telephone Numbers. Aint real sure what to do with them yet. Might call them tonight bout 1 or 2 and see if they asleep.


 yeah and text too, text & text & text!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless her heart................. nurse friend told me when you hear about a virus/feel you're getting it, take a slug of Vinegar.........swears it gets it on out of you........... and yes, I took some yesterday morning!



Lord help ... I think that gal would kill me if I offered her vinegar right now! 

Sissy girl letting a little o stomach bug keep her from school!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Ain't found a virus yet that can't be washed out by alkkeyhal!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

Nic found 2 guns today????  One in the woods and the other in a boat???  Sweeeettttt!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Sinus trouble is a different story .... Youns got to have a neti pot er something for that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic found 2 guns today????  One in the woods and the other in a boat???  Sweeeettttt!!!





And found a devil in a blue dress too. I`m a lucky rascal, no doubt that.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't found a virus yet that can't be washed out by alkkeyhal!



you gonna get any sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic found 2 guns today????  One in the woods and the other in a boat???  Sweeeettttt!!!



Not to mention a dead duck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic found 2 guns today????  One in the woods and the other in a boat???  Sweeeettttt!!!



Kwit saleabratenn ... He's been a varment offender his hole life!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you still have the message of when i called you from kmf, while you were sitting there I want to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that the one


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwit saleabratenn ... He's been a varment offender his hole life!!!!





And good at it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Lord help ... I think that gal would kill me if I offered her vinegar right now!
> 
> Sissy girl letting a little o stomach bug keep her from school!!!!


ease up on that young'un!


blood on the ground said:


> Ain't found a virus yet that can't be washed out by alkkeyhal!


you just gotta be able to keep it down........... I think I'd slap somebody if they walked up with a drank for me right now.....


blood on the ground said:


> Sinus trouble is a different story .... Youns got to have a neti pot er something for that!


 Put vinegar in that too!


Nicodemus said:


> And found a devil in a blue dress too. _*I`m a lucky rascal*_, no doubt that.


That you are!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

2 mo hours


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

2.5 mo hours


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

my shift is almost over?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> And good at it!



I'm not questioning that at all... When things hit the fan I want to be on your team!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my shift is almost over?



Bla bla bla .... Come see me about 230am Monday morning!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Bog asking HMD on a date?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

One more hour


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bla bla bla .... Come see me about 230am Monday morning!!!



Sweet!  I thought you would never ask!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog asking HMD on a date?


sure sounds like it..............


mudracing101 said:


> One more hour


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

Ya'll don't tell HOQ; he gets jealous real easy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

clock check 423


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

29 minutes off


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2014)

not bad; not bad at all.........that new piece is starting to work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> not bad; not bad at all.........that new piece is starting to work



You need to tinker with it some more


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog asking HMD on a date?



bog and homo get around


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

bog and homo sitting in a tree
k. i .s .s .i .n. g


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

oh my...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

quack gonna get depressed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

hdm03= not greedy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

oh my is right


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

looky there


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud?



denied


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> oh my is right



 how you do dat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack and wycliff is here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!  Augusta is a mad house.  That lil Outpost Cabelas sucks.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> denied


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!  Augusta is a mad house.  That lil Outpost Cabelas sucks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!  Augusta is a mad house.  That lil Outpost Cabelas sucks.





Give Miss Dawn our regards if you will.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!  Augusta is a mad house.  That lil Outpost Cabelas sucks.



good news for Dawn


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



X2, what she said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Give Miss Dawn our regards if you will.




She said hey back and to be sure and tell Sheryl hey too !!






Crickett said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> good news for Dawn





Thanks ya'll, first of next year she'll be getting new boobies !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

good news for quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

quack too happy... new toys


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

self moderating


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> self moderating



 skeered?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!


  
Guess I better sign off, danged if everyone didn't leave me allll by myself on the last day of signups!
ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

bye Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Guess I better sign off, danged if everyone didn't leave me allll by myself on the last day of signups!
> ya'll have a good'un!



Wait up!!!!!!!!! bye y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack gonna be motoboatin !!!! 




immahuntertoo just got hdm03 . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Made it back home !!!  Dawn only has ONE more infusion to go !!!  Augusta is a mad house.  That lil Outpost Cabelas sucks.



Good deal, yeah that outpost stinks I'd rather go to Academy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good deal, yeah that outpost stinks I'd rather go to Academy





Didn't have time to call ya bro, after the Oncologist appt we made 5-6 stops and came on home.  Neither one of us slept last night and were tired all day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wybro, you off tonight ??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't have time to call ya bro, after the Oncologist appt we made 5-6 stops and came on home.  Neither one of us slept last night and were tired all day.




That's ok Lil Wy has strep so we've been laying around all day





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro, you off tonight ??




Yeah I'm off till Monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's ok Lil Wy has strep so we've been laying around all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Enjoy the days off bro !!! 
If lil Wy feels betta tomorrow gimme a holla, I'm just gonna watch some football, and drag out a fat lighter tree I've been eyeballin for awhile.

Wife's gotta work all day cuttin hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Good news for Miz Dawn!!! 

Good news for Quack too!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy the days off bro !!!
> If lil Wy feels betta tomorrow gimme a holla, I'm just gonna watch some football, and drag out a fat lighter tree I've been eyeballin for awhile.
> 
> Wife's gotta work all day cuttin hair.



Glad she feels well enough after the infusion to go to work.   Progress!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I gotta go to da likker sto!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go to da likker sto!



What ya buyin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What ya buyin?



Probably liquor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Otis Redding, "Sittin on the Dock of the Bay.."  sure wish I knew I how to post a video . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably liquor.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Otis Redding, "Sittin on the Dock of the Bay.."  sure wish I knew I how to post a video . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Otis Redding, "Sittin on the Dock of the Bay.."  sure wish I knew I how to post a video . .


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Beat ya to it


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Dang Quack even Nic knows how to embed a video.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy the days off bro !!!
> If lil Wy feels betta tomorrow gimme a holla, I'm just gonna watch some football, and drag out a fat lighter tree I've been eyeballin for awhile.
> 
> Wife's gotta work all day cuttin hair.



Will do


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Beat ya to it









Crickett said:


> Dang Quack even Nic knows how to embed a video.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What ya buyin?



Some good single malt whiskey (Scotch), Bourbon, Tequila, and a good Vodka. I've run out or gotten real low on all of those, maybe add something to the list also.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack read this  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some good single malt whiskey (Scotch), Bourbon, Tequila, and a good Vodka. I've run out or gotten real low on all of those, maybe add something to the list also.





Have you tried Maker`s 46?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some good single malt whiskey (Scotch), Bourbon, Tequila, and a good Vodka. I've run out or gotten real low on all of those, maybe add something to the list also.



Bailey's Irish Cream?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack read this
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283



 He don't know how to copy & paste the link.....Bless his heart.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bailey's Irish Cream?





I do dearly love that stuff in strong campfire coffee.

My regards, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I do dearly love that stuff in strong campfire coffee.
> 
> My regards, Miss Crickett.



I do too but since I never know when I have to go work I don't drink much anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I do too but since I never know when I have to go work I don't drink much anymore.



Makes for a good head rush doesn't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> He don't know how to copy & paste the link.....Bless his heart.



Quack give me a call and I'll try an walk you thru it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 


YAY!!!! YOU DID IT!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

Who has hacked the Quack account?


Good job bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who has hacked the Quack account?
> 
> 
> Good job bro





Miss Dawn done it for him, probably.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack fine figured out how to post videos.  Even more concern for poor bama


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Dawn done it for him, probably.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Poor Bama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack?





Nicodemus said:


> Miss Dawn done it for him, probably.






Got some help from my Chiefbro, took me less than a minute.


That one quarter at GT's payin off !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

One of my all time favs . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Be right back!!! 

Gonna check out that 46 Nic


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack is hi tech


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some help from my Chiefbro, took me less than a minute.
> 
> 
> That one quarter at GT's payin off !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack?






Yassir???  Sorry, been postin videos . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir???  Sorry, been postin videos . .



Thought you got hacked  


Quack =


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Fo Nic bro  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Thems not redheads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

I knew that GT education weren`t wasted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I knew that GT education weren`t wasted.





That's why I make the big buckzzzzz . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Quackbro the video Kang!!!   

Sippin on that 46 Nic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro the video Kang!!!
> 
> Sippin on that 46 Nic!





How you like it? Smooth, ain`t it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Over $200.00 in likker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How you like it? Smooth, ain`t it?



Yessir....dang sho is!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's why I make the big buckzzzzz . . .



Hey big man let me hold a dolla


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I did pick up a bottle for one of my buddies too for a Christmas gift. Got it out of the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I've had Makers before, but not the 46!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Stupid phone actin more stupid


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stupid phone actin more stupid



Mine was actin stoopid earlier today


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

I bet ol Nic can relate to this'un......







I've been losing the leaves in my tree
I look in the mirror and it ain't me
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees

I've been breathing out all a moan
I've been feeling my creed back home
Poor old me and my poor old bones
Poor old me and my poor old bones

I've been losing the leaves in my tree
I look in the mirror and it ain't me
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees 
I've been feeling rainstorms in my knees


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've had Makers before, but not the 46!



Let me know the difference I like Makers never had 46


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

28 hours up and drinkin BL cause liker would whoop me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Let me know the difference I like Makers never had 46



Just like Nic said, very smooooth.....gonna have to watch it with this stuff! It goes down easy.



Wycliff said:


> 28 hours up and drinkin BL cause liker would whoop me



Dangit man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet ol Nic can relate to this'un......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh yea!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Luv me some CASH, Quack!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

If there was ever a song that I could really identify with, it would be this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

This 46 is some good stuff Nic!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just like Nic said, very smooooth.....gonna have to watch it with this stuff! It goes down easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit man!



Guess I'll be trying it tomorrow


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This 46 is some good stuff Nic!





Sip it slow. That stuff is like an old wild gobbler. It`ll slip up on you before you know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sip it slow. That stuff is like an old wild gobbler. It`ll slip up on you before you know it.



 

You got that right!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Whooops....I just turned the glass bottoms up! 

And, I haven't even had supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Chief gonna be a leader tunite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

lil sumpin different, 

Swerving like George Jones, cold beer on the console, smoke rollin out the window . . ."


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>





Kang Kissssssssss !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Going into Walmart.  Pray for me fellas!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Okay, I mighta crossed the line on that one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Bet he eats at GC's ERY DAY !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack chunky dunken


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Going into Walmart.  Pray for me fellas!!



 You'll fit right in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I mighta crossed the line on that one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





Fat boy can sang !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

For my ol` buddy Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't drank da bourbon, or da scotch.  I'll just stick with my whiskey...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For my ol` buddy Jeff.



I can taste that Oak!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Can't drank da bourbon, or da scotch.  I'll just stick with my whiskey...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Besides me, best thang that eva came out of Macon Ga was the Brothers !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Besides me, best thang that eva came out of Macon Ga was the Brothers !!!




Best thing ever come outa Macon was I 75 South and I 16 East.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

RIP Kracker...throwin it up to you Hoss!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Best thing ever come outa Macon was I 75 South and I 16 East.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Best thing ever come outa Macon was I 75 South and I 16 East.





This one's for the Grouch . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

One more for Kracker!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Best thing ever come outa Macon was I 75 South and I 16 East.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Best thing ever come outa Macon was I 75 South and I 16 East.



Last time I cried was 6 years ago. My grand parents lived in macon. A year after my grandma passed I was on 75 south coming from atl got to Macon I just fell apart


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Last time I cried was 6 years ago. My grand parents lived in macon. A year after my grandma passed I was on 75 south coming from atl got to Macon I just fell apart



Don't hold it in Fuzzy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

It's 9:00 pm, forum done slowed down to a crawl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Don't worry, be happy brother !!!



Some of the BEST musicians of all time came out of Macon, just ALOT different now then when I grew up there 40 yrs ago...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Lil Wy wanted me to post this


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm happy happy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 5, 2014)

She was an awesome women my grandma went from eating squirrels for breakfast during the depression to a lady who became independently weathly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


I swear the lord as my witness,  kerri wants that played at her funeral


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy wanted me to post this



Let her rip Lil Wy!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm happy happy.



I can count to too, 2, two! 



Migmack said:


> She was an awesome women my grandma went from eating squirrels for breakfast during the depression to a lady who became independently weathly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear the lord as my witness,  kerri wants that played at her funeral


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Quackbro done went down the wormhole!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear the lord as my witness,  kerri wants that played at her funeral



Well now you know someone to sing it


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one's for the Grouch . .



Too nice.  



Migmack said:


> Last time I cried was 6 years ago. My grand parents lived in macon. A year after my grandma passed I was on 75 south coming from atl got to Macon I just fell apart




I can understand that, Fuzz.




bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Am I missing anything?




What`s with that sigline?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well now you know someone to sing it



She wants that version played..


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=826233&highlight=nchillbilly

Read post 18. I like your plan


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Too nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hadn`t seen that thread, but that`s Steve`s plan. Son, you don`t want me in any elected position. I believe in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth, Code Duello, widespread violence to curb uprisings, and I like very few yankees, hate any town with a population of over 500 people, and no longer associate in a crowd. And who needs water cannons or blackjacks since we still have cut back shotguns and #1 buckshot. 

Plus, I would not go to that cesspool of a capitol if I won a 6 billion dollar lottery and Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` to award it to me. Trust me, I ain`t political material.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hadn`t seen that thread, but that`s Steve`s plan. Son, you don`t want me in any elected position. I believe in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth, Code Duello, widespread violence to curb uprisings, and I like very few yankees, hate any town with a population of over 500 people, and no longer associate in a crowd. And who needs water cannons or blackjacks since we still have cut back shotguns and #1 buckshot.
> 
> Plus, I would not go to that cesspool of a capitol if I won a 6 billion dollar lottery and Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` to award it to me. Trust me, I ain`t political material.



I hate to say it, but that was one of the best campaign speeches ever!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hadn`t seen that thread, but that`s Steve`s plan. Son, you don`t want me in any elected position. I believe in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth, Code Duello, widespread violence to curb uprisings, and I like very few yankees, hate any town with a population of over 500 people, and no longer associate in a crowd. And who needs water cannons or blackjacks since we still have cut back shotguns and #1 buckshot.
> 
> Plus, I would not go to that cesspool of a capitol if I won a 6 billion dollar lottery and Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` to award it to me. Trust me, I ain`t political material.



Exactly why folks would vote for you


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate to say it, but that was one of the best campaign speeches ever!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hadn`t seen that thread, but that`s Steve`s plan. Son, you don`t want me in any elected position. I believe in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth, Code Duello, widespread violence to curb uprisings, and I like very few yankees, hate any town with a population of over 500 people, and no longer associate in a crowd. And who needs water cannons or blackjacks since we still have cut back shotguns and #1 buckshot.
> 
> Plus, I would not go to that cesspool of a capitol if I won a 6 billion dollar lottery and Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` to award it to me. Trust me, I ain`t political material.



Perfect!!!!!! You'd be perfect. That's exactly why you'd be a good fit


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

I`m stayin` down here in my swamps and on the flats and bay.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hadn`t seen that thread, but that`s Steve`s plan. Son, you don`t want me in any elected position. I believe in an eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth, Code Duello, widespread violence to curb uprisings, and I like very few yankees, hate any town with a population of over 500 people, and no longer associate in a crowd. And who needs water cannons or blackjacks since we still have cut back shotguns and #1 buckshot.
> 
> Plus, I would not go to that cesspool of a capitol if I won a 6 billion dollar lottery and Jennifer Love Hewitt was waitin` to award it to me. Trust me, I ain`t political material.




Heck now I  wanna vote fer ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear the lord as my witness,  kerri wants that played at her funeral





Well, I'm her man.  I weigh 3lbs less than that dood, plus my boobz are not quite as saggy, and I can sang even betta, problem is, I'm purty sho I'm gonna leave this earth befo her . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I'm her man.  I weigh 3lbs less than that dood, plus my boobz are not quite as saggy, and I can sang even betta, problem is, I'm purty sho I'm gonna leave this earth befo her . . .





You too pickled to die.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I guess I've gotta find someone else for a vice president


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

This'll get ya going !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I guess I've gotta find someone else for a vice president




Reckon so. I wouldn`t change my lifestyle for nobody or no anything. I am who I am, nothing more. 

Dadgum, Chief, this Bourbon is good...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You too pickled to die.



You sayin he'll be embalmded   before he gets there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Complete destruction, just fo broNic !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You too pickled to die.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You sayin he'll be embalmded   before he gets there



Yep!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Complete destruction, just fo broNic !!




For sure. I don`t care if our enemies respect us or not, but I want the very few survivors to fear us. And their young, well, nits grow into lice. Wipe them out now, or fight them again later...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> i hate to say it, but that was one of the best campaign speeches ever!!!



x2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Reckon so. I wouldn`t change my lifestyle for nobody or no anything. I am who I am, nothing more.
> 
> Dadgum, Chief, this Bourbon is good...



Mizt heard me pourin another one and asked how many I'd had. I told her I was just makin sure it was as good as I thought it was......might have to sneak the next one.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm listening to "Country Boy can Survive" by Hank Jr. It reminds me so much of Nicodemus.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Complete destruction, just fo broNic !!




Lil Wy loves that song and video


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2014)

Gotta go get a little rest. I hope to put a 50 caliber hole in a swamp buck at first light. 

Ya`ll have a good evenin ` folks. My regards...


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good luck, Nicodemus


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

Nite Nic good luck in the mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2014)

good one Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Nic gotta get up early in da moanin. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gotta go get a little rest. I hope to put a 50 caliber hole in a swamp buck at first light.
> 
> Ya`ll have a good evenin ` folks. My regards...



Lookin forward to some pics...good luck!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Did yall see that one I killed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Quack gettin funkay wit da soul bruddas!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Did yall see that one I killed?



Naw....post up a pic!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Nicbro, Otis/Self/Slowrollin said he was gonna go upside yo head . . .


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 5, 2014)

OTG Mississippi bow buck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Thennnnnnnnn, he said he was gonna hump on ya . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Thennnnnnnnnn, he's gonna burn rubba on ya . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nicbro, Otis/Self/Slowrollin said he was gonna go upside yo head . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey...where was Miz Hawtnet tutu tuday? She ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Never did hear from Pops-KyDawg today....must not have stopped in the area.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Somebody gonna give it up tonight . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Lock up the dog..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody gonna give it up tonight . .



Mmhmm.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Run Susie ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Susie outran me, but Dawn didnt . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Crap, dog outran me, wife locked me out of the bedroom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Fixin to romp and stomp into the guest room . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, dog outran me, wife locked me out of the bedroom.




Po Miz Dawn and Susie!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2014)

Ya'll might like the thread I started, "My wife.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog asking HMD on a date?





hdm03 said:


> Sweet!  I thought you would never ask!



What we gonna do??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning kids ... Raining on my plans today... Plan B, make some summer sausage!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Raining here too.   Can't rake leaves in the rain very well.   Checking for plan B also.  

Waking up to freshly brewed coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2014)

I ONLY have just one question this Saturday morning...............WHO IN THE HECK REALLY TAUGHT QUACK HOW TO POST VIDEOS ??????????  


Once that bullet is fired, you can't get that bullet back so we might be doomed for sure.  

Now we are all in for lots of trouble.....especially Susie and Ms. Dawn !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to tell all of you drivelers to have a nice day.


ps:  I got up at 3 am this morning and watched all sorts of sports re-caps etc and then got caught up reading yesterday's and today's newspapers, then decided to sleep another hour.  Well now I am awake and I am going to take a shower, then go eat some "good" breakfast at the Evan's Diner before going up to the country.

Hope the rain won't mess up my late morning hunt commencing at 10 am today.  There are four really nice 8-pointers and one wide-racked 9-pointer just waiting for me to show up this morning (hopefully).

Catch ya'll later tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Mornin youngins......

It wasn't me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

One day I'm gonna go meet EE at the E diner


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Pork chops and eggs at da waffle house.... Black coffee and ice wata!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Do it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Just seen a doe as we was leaving the house!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen a doe as we was leaving the house!!



cause you're the kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Kang is good mmmkay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, from South Georgia.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

hey Ky glad you made it down safe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Somebody hacked my account . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hacked my account . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hacked my account . .






"They" drank all my likker too . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hacked my account . .



Which account?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hacked my account . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> "They" drank all my likker too . .





"They" ate all my jerky too . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Which account?





Since Seth got banded I don't have, but one . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Since Seth got banded I don't have, but one . .



I'll look into it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

How's Quackbro feelin today?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I would rather take a bullet then go to my wife's work Christmas party tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Big game tonight Quack....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll look into it.




Thanks Pookiebro !!





Jeff C. said:


> How's Quackbro feelin today?




I feel GREAT, looking forward to some foosball !!!  Grrrrrr, it's raining and I gotz to go to da likker sto . .




sinclair1 said:


> I would rather take a bullet then go to my wife's work Christmas party tonight.





Tonight would be a good night to start back drankin . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I would rather take a bullet then go to my wife's work Christmas party tonight.



Take a double dose of your meds, or don't and just embellish that twitch and scare them away.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Pookiebro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mind them as much when the booze was free, but I am not known as a social specialists. I blurt out stupid stuff sober or don't say much at all. 

Not a sportsman, grass guru or idgit in the whole lot.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take a double dose of your meds, or don't and just embellish that twitch and scare them away.


 meds would be for guys who care about acting right .....they get me el natural


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I didn't mind them as much when the booze was free, but I am not known as a social specialists. I blurt out stupid stuff sober or don't say much at all.
> 
> Not a sportsman, grass guru or idgit in the whole lot.





Wait a minute, there's GOTTA be at least one idjit in the crowd ??? 



(I mean besides you . .)


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a appliance delivery today and no cash. I like to tip them for putting up with my non sense. You think they will take a IOU. I feel bad.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait a minute, there's GOTTA be at least one idjit in the crowd ???
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean besides you . .)


 a few new folks this year, but doubtful


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a appliance delivery today and no cash. I like to tip them for putting up with my non sense. You think they will take a IOU. I feel bad.




Give 'em some canned goods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Sinclair would like my yard, it looks really good.  You can't see it for all the leaves..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I didn't mind them as much when the booze was free, but I am not known as a social specialists. I blurt out stupid stuff sober or don't say much at all.
> 
> Not a sportsman, grass guru or idgit in the whole lot.



I get in a crowd of stiffs like that I just pour the IDJIT factor on @ 10X normal......wife lets me off the hook from then on.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give 'em some canned goods.


 it's a touchy thing because if there is a scratch, it goes back. I don't do the discount thing. 
They get ticked when I tell them I don't care if it's free, I don't want it.

Something on the back is ok, but I can't have dents that are visible .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Here we go . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a appliance delivery today and no cash. I like to tip them for putting up with my non sense. You think they will take a IOU. I feel bad.



Milk and cookies.....


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I get in a crowd of stiffs like that I just pour the IDJIT factor on @ 10X normal......wife lets me off the hook from then on.


 my wife gets embarrassed how I act. I wish I was social, but I can't even fake it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

They'll probably be some slobs at that party tonight dropping food and crumbs everywhere Sinclair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

There's always that guy that gets a spot of mustard on his jacket or tie that you have to stare at for the rest of the night because he smeared it with a napkin too.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They'll probably be some slobs at that party tonight dropping food and crumbs everywhere Sinclair.


As long as no one blows their nose at the table ...I am good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> As long as no one blows their nose at the table ...I am good.



Put a small can of disinfectant in your pocket and walk over and mist all over and around them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> my wife gets embarrassed how I act. I wish I was social, but I can't even fake it.





Wife won't even allow me to go to the Walmart with her since our last trip.



She was all the way at the end of one aisle with a buggy full of stuff, with about 15-20 black wimmenz in between, I was at the other end when I hollered "Dangit, Woman I TOLD YOU all we needed was beer and toilet paper..."

The knee growz thought it was funny, the wife, not so much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Might ought to come video this....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

It's all about da bass . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife won't even allow me to go to the Walmart with her since our last trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Chiefbro you need to show Jag "Its all about that Bass" video !!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife won't even allow me to go to the Walmart with her since our last trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we don't shop together, but have been trying too and it's been good. Once lowes and once cabelas. She thinks my sales brush off skills are terrible. 

I just say just lookin  supposedly your suppose to sound like someone other than Walter from Jeff Dunham.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Are the leaves finished in Hancock? It's been three weeks since I was down.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> my wife gets embarrassed how I act. I wish I was social, but I can't even fake it.



Maybe they got some shrubbery that needs to be trimmed or some problems with their lawn you could work on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro you need to show Jag "Its all about that Bass" video !!!



I will.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

My lawn is a problem. It stays green all winter


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe they got some shrubbery that needs to be trimmed or some problems with their lawn you could work on.


 these husbands of my wife's co workers get manicures and talk about the best Starbucks coffee. 

I might live among them, but I am closer to a hick than a latte drinker.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> these husbands of my wife's co workers get manicures and talk about the best Starbucks coffee.
> 
> I might live among them, but I am closer to a hick than a latte drinker.



Holy Cow.....don't blame ya for not wanting to go now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

So many GT avatars I don't know who's who!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I get rid of mine in a hour


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So many GT avatars I don't know who's who!!!





There's gonna be some more after tonights game !!! 





Mix Master Mill in da house !!!    




I found some likker I had hidden . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So many GT avatars I don't know who's who!!!



I will fix one of them soon as I get back to Ky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna go out on a limb and say GT upsets Fla St.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Jag went to an annual Christmas party today that he's been going to for several years. Somebody was videoing them and he just told me he was going to be on TV, and making $$$$ from it.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I scratched up 6 bucks for tip.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I done runned erbody off.  it's not contagious


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> I scratched up 6 bucks for tip.



Good move.....you won't have to clean up the cookie crumbs and spilt milk.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Jag gonna be a movie star.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2014)

Got to go find some pecans and peanuts.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

How long are you staying in Georgia, Charlie?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Daughter finally relented on me helping train Bert. Gonna go give him a quick 15-20 min workout on obedience. This is going to be the most headstrong dog I've ever trained.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Good luck Chief


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Got to go find some pecans and peanuts.


 my wife bought some south land finest pecans out of Valdosta. 
They were the best I ever had. they were expensive, but maybe cheaper locally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> these husbands of my wife's co workers get manicures and talk about the best Starbucks coffee.
> 
> I might live among them, but I am closer to a hick than a latte drinker.



wouldn't want to break a nail doing the yard.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2014)

momma goin to lanter so me an dad went to get Sundy type vittles this mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

hankus,  good going.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Good luck Chief



Went wayyy better than I thought.....he responded very well.



Hankus said:


> momma goin to lanter so me an dad went to get Sundy type vittles this mornin



Good vittles!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Gotta go with the Crimson.....Roll Tide!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go with the Crimson.....Roll Tide!!



As much as I hated them in the Big12 I have to pull for the zou !






but I think bama will win


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Zoo gotz some cuties fo cheerleaderzzzz !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Getcha some . .  ROLL TIDE !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeldon runz like Richard Pryor on fire !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Crikett'z shakin her head . . .



You got dat Bass ???


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



When this song 1st came out & they'd play it on the radio my daughter would snap her fingers along with it. It was her favorite song. She was probably 2 years old then.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crikett'z shakin her head . . .
> 
> 
> 
> You got dat Bass ???



Jeff has created a monster!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Candy music... Play some Carolina choclate drops


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

You workin Mm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Nope its drankn time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Jeff has created a monster!





I know you shakin it !!! It's all bout dat Bass !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Lemme find one for Fuzzy . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

DJ Quack in DA house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Migmack said:


> DJ Quack in DA house.





I prefer Mix Magic Mill . . .


here ya go ...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't no for sure...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Lols you locked out again BigQ


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

I must have missed something ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Lass time I was here I was kang.. now ... Nuthin!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Good talkin to ya Fuzzy


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Lass time I was here I was kang.. now ... Nuthin!



somebody done stolt your crown


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good talkin to ya Fuzzy



Good talkn at you too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Erey body is gone at my house .... Maybe I should go spot lighting!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> somebody done stolt your crown



No .. wait what? I'm sippin on it... I don't think it's stolen!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Stupid Christmas music!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> somebody done stolt your crown



No lie I was at the circle k and the girl with the bieber hair cut had a mini crown bottle in her pocket.. So I axed her if she was nipping and working. She said it was apple crown and tasted good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Quangos!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Ha nailed it!! Back in charge!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Got it back


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Kang BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

It's going to be a different place around here now!!! I'm about to hammer down on the ridiculousness!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> It's going to be a different place around here now!!! I'm about to hammer down on the ridiculousness!!!!



Its about time it needs to stop


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Its about time it needs to stop



Sweepin da floor... I think I will make an example out of someone ... Where is Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

I thought sweepin was MrsHtwotoo department


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

MMMQuack is back


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Erey body is gone at my house .... Maybe I should go spot lighting!!!



How's your daughter feelin?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 6, 2014)

Good song quack my pops ask why I drank told him I'm carrying on his daddy's tradition.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

anyone ever tried Jack Daniels honey its actually pretty good


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> How's your daughter feelin?



She is getting better... Sprite and crackers right now! She acts like a girl sometimes!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> anyone ever tried Jack Daniels honey its actually pretty good



Bar made used to say that every time I pulled up a stool... Jackdanialshoney... Yes ma'am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

That's some good tunes quack!!! I'm 2 steppin with my dog ... Sucker keeps growling when I try an spin him!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> She is getting better... Sprite and crackers right now! She acts like a girl sometimes!



 She IS a girl!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She IS a girl!



Well ... In my defense .... She is an excellent deer Hunter!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Hard to beat Willie . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2014)

Gotta feelin I'm gonna be sangin this after the GT game..


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

One for you Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey folks


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

What in tarnation???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Quack.....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Lil Wy knew that song in 2 cords


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Or maybe this one.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy knew that song in 2 cords


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

GT came close....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

He said hey that's imagine dragon, I don't know how he knows all these songs


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah that was a good game, better than any of the others I watched


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> He said hey that's imagine dragon, I don't know how he knows all these songs



Big Sis?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

that or his Mom


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Reckon I'm gonna call it a night.....take care Wy and Lil Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2014)

Gonna go spend a little time with Jag before he calls it.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2014)

later Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

We suck again . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm as blind as Ray Charles . . 



Typin in braille . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Last one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2014)

My sincere condolences to Quack and to the rest of the "GT Yellow Jacket nation.

I did not get to see the game and I only found out the results this morning. 

Dang, if Florida State had been playing the devil last night, then I would have been rooting for the devil for sure.  I believe that they must have a horseshoe rammed up their rear-end.

I am so mad that I think that I will go steal me a big ol box of CRABLEGS too !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2014)

Now that my blood pressure is going down a little.....Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers this Sunday morning.

I am going back up to country and hunt a while today since the rain screwed up my day yesterday.  I did manage to pull all of the memory cards from my cameras yesterday in between the showers.  Got home and transferred all 3,913 photos from this past week to my computer last night.  There were some dang nice bucks moving all over the woods this past week.  Several of them were moving about right out in the daylight hours too.  Bucks were still fighting, chasing and breeding does during this past week too.

I hope to maybe get a chance at the right one today.  

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> My sincere condolences to Quack and to the rest of the "GT Yellow Jacket nation.
> 
> I did not get to see the game and I only found out the results this morning.
> 
> ...



THUG!


Well it is Sunday morning and the dew is dripping off the roof that sounds like rain in the gutters.  I've been reading the sf and the driveler.   Lots of crying in the beer and washing the sads away with crown.   GT has nothing to be ashamed about.   Great school and very good FB team this year.  If the receivers had caught those dropped balls in the first half it would have been a closer game.

Well the coffee is hot and fresh as rain cleanser air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Mornin....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Morning folks.  I concluded this morning I'm getting older.  My whole life iv heard people talk bout waking up before their alarm and waking up at the same time on weekend.  Having never been a morning person and someone who loved sleep these things were foreign to me.  At 615 this morning I realized this has been happening to me for months now.  
I'm getting less young


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  I concluded this morning I'm getting older.  My whole life iv heard people talk bout waking up before their alarm and waking up at the same time on weekend.  Having never been a morning person and someone who loved sleep these things were foreign to me.  At 615 this morning I realized this has been happening to me for months now.
> I'm getting less young



You ain't seen nothin yet!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't seen nothin yet!



Thanks for the positive words Jeff.  Iv heard storied from others.  I guess at this point its less sleep from here on out and going to bed at 730


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Woot woot.  Aging king


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for the positive words Jeff.  Iv heard storied from others.  I guess at this point its less sleep from here on out and going to bed at 730



Nope...you don't go to bed any earlier, just get up earlier.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope...you don't go to bed any earlier, just get up earlier.



I don't get but about 6 hours of sleep as it is.  I can't function on much less than that. Dark circles and bags under my eyes are the norm.  Much less sleep on I'll look like an extra on the walking desd


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I don't get but about 6 hours of sleep as it is.  I can't function on much less than that. Dark circles and bags under my eyes are the norm.  Much less sleep on I'll look like an extra on the walking desd



If I get 6, I'm good to go!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe I should start back drinking so I'll sleep better at night?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

Unisom works great


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh. It just hit me.  Today is D day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Unisom works great



I took some advil pm one night.  Slept great but you could a called me billy the next day.  I was useless


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Its not d day. You idiot


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

But. Today was the day that made us enter WWII.   I couldn't imagine the terror or rage those service felt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

Hard tough fighting men like no other.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hard tough fighting men like no other.



I'd like to think I'm wrong but I don't think our country will ever be that united with a common goal ever again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'd like to think I'm wrong but I don't think our country will ever be that united with a common goal ever again.



It's a wait and see. Putin does concern me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

Nationalism isn't as strong as it was n the 1900s. Social media and globalization has changed the way we think about our borders


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> It's a wait and see. Putin does concern me.



He does me too.  It scares me to say it but I firmly believe WWIII will happen during our life time and Putin may be the start of it.  
I was implying there are too many different views ideas for our county to be THAT united again.  There was a very brief surge of patriotism after the twin towers.  It might take an attack killing several thousand innocent men, women and children before we see unity likethis country had in WWII.   If that even does it. 
That being said.  I love my country and wouldn't wanna live anywhere else on earth


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

I think the Russian folks will throw Putin out of office.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I think the Russian folks will throw Putin out of office.



I don't know.  Reports iv read seem to say his approval rate is fairly high.  Also its claimed that him regaining power was a fraud anyways.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!



Howdy BOG


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  I concluded this morning I'm getting older.  My whole life iv heard people talk bout waking up before their alarm and waking up at the same time on weekend.  Having never been a morning person and someone who loved sleep these things were foreign to me.  At 615 this morning I realized this has been happening to me for months now.
> I'm getting less young



What kind of flowers do you want?    

Really, Are you taking more naps which might mean you don't need as much at night?

Morning Chief-O, BOG and fuzzy.

Today was the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

No sir gobble.  No naps for me.  Iffin I take a nap everyone's day is ruined


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

You snore that loud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2014)

At times.  Others no.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Naps are good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naps are good!



'specially on Sundays


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 'specially on Sundays



Not to mention Mon.,Tue, Wed., Thur., Fri., Sat.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Mornin Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

One good thing about bein a shift worker is you can't get use to a schedule  But you can take a nap anytime


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

Ttyl gotta run out to the country for a little while


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Gotta go to Greenville, S.C. this evenin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go to Greenville, S.C. this evenin.



I'm sorry Jiff... If you bump into my X tell her she owes me about 8 years worth of child support!!! (not kidding).... Then stomp her big toe and tell her off for me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry Jiff... If you bump into my X tell her she owes me about 8 years worth of child support!!! (not kidding).... Then stomp her big toe and tell her off for me!!!



You got it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Quack up in hera.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Afternoon friendzz !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

Reckon I'll go pack a bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sorry Jiff... If you bump into my X tell her she owes me about 8 years worth of child support!!! (not kidding).... Then stomp her big toe and tell her off for me!!!



Hope he gets both big toes.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friendzz !!!



Good day MMM



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go pack a bag.



assume you mean a travel bag not a bag of another variety.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Safe travels Chiefbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope he gets both big toes.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda rare for a woman to bail out on her kids but I guess it does happen!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

What to do today ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What to do today ??



Open a beer and set an look at your avatar!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2014)

My favorite Willie Nelson song!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm all about that cash no rapping


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm all about that cash no rapping





Ya mean like this . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 7, 2014)

That fat guy from ga sings it better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Nicbro !!!!  This is some 'o you brother !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope he gets both big toes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessir...Greenville/Columbus Ga., comin home Tuesday night when it's over. Got a week and half off. Gonna catch a little late season huntin time. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro !!



Thanks MMM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

One mo for my Nicbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Nicbro !!!!  This is some 'o you brother !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Didja ya'll know I can sang JUST like Merle ???


Hold on a second, I'll make a video . .



Nevamind, wife sayz if I sang one Merle song there's gonna be a butt whuppin, I'm assuming mine . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

One of my all time favzz . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2014)

Another oldie but goodie


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

Quack I know don't you don't read back so  I'll repost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack I know don't you don't read back so  I'll repost


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)

you owe me a screen cleaning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack you owe me a screen cleaning





I dunnowhatutawkinbout ????


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Sure was quiet last night.  Let's wake up and get the week started.


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning everybody!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

mornin' imma

The night crew are all on vacation and seems like most slept in this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2014)

OK, I want to know just who did this to me yesterday.

I got up early and went up to the country and got into my deer stand at daybreak.  For 2 hours, I didn't see anything but two squirrels and THEN my stomach started rumbling, churning, bubbling, smoking, gurgling, and flipping upside down every couple of seconds.  I got down quickly and made a hasty trip back to my truck.  Boy was I glad to have a new roll of TP sealed in a zip-loc bag waiting for me.  I bet every deer with a 1 mile radius has left the area now for sure.   

I got so darn sick and nauseated that I barely got home before more waves after waves of diarrhea hit me like a ton of bricks.  I ran continuous races from my recliner watching football back to the bathroom all afternoon and up until about 11 pm last night.   

Thankfully, this morning I slept until 5:30 AM and I am feeling a little better but I am still weak as can be.  I have no idea just where this stomach bug came from either.  Have any of you heard of this type virus/bug etc making the rounds again lately? 


I hope all of you fellow drivelers stay healthy and will have a productive week and pass it on.


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I want to know just who did this to me yesterday.
> 
> I got up early and went up to the country and got into my deer stand at daybreak.  For 2 hours, I didn't see anything but two squirrels and THEN my stomach started rumbling, churning, bubbling, smoking, gurgling, and flipping upside down every couple of seconds.  I got down quickly and made a hasty trip back to my truck.  Boy was I glad to have a new roll of TP sealed in a zip-loc bag waiting for me.  I bet every deer with a 1 mile radius has left the area now for sure.
> 
> ...



That sounds horrible!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' imma
> 
> The night crew are all on vacation and seems like most slept in this morning.



wish I could have slept in this morning


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I want to know just who did this to me yesterday.
> 
> I got up early and went up to the country and got into my deer stand at daybreak.  For 2 hours, I didn't see anything but two squirrels and THEN my stomach started rumbling, churning, bubbling, smoking, gurgling, and flipping upside down every couple of seconds.  I got down quickly and made a hasty trip back to my truck.  Boy was I glad to have a new roll of TP sealed in a zip-loc bag waiting for me.  I bet every deer with a 1 mile radius has left the area now for sure.
> 
> ...



Danng EE! That stuff is goin around. One of our friends had it last week. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2014)

mernin!!! EE = stank pickle


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

im still sleepy too


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

merning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

quiet in hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

aint it MUD?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good morning. 
Dang, quack playin all the good music. Weekend flew by, didnt even get a chance to hunt.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.
> Dang, quack playin all the good music. Weekend flew by, didnt even get a chance to hunt.


Mine too, me either.............. shopped with the sisters Saturday................. sis2 forgot to bring my deer meat.......... needless to say, she was ragged all.day.long. about that too!

Mornin Folks!  here today, gone tomorrow......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

i see that Quack learnt how to post videos


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Quack the DJ kang.


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 8, 2014)

very quiet....where is everybody today?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

here i is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

Ol quack  gots good taste in music..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## immahuntertoo (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> here i is



bout time!! I was about to get bored!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

immahuntertoo said:


> very quiet....where is everybody today?


Morning



hdm03 said:


> here i is


There u r.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Keebs. you know what it means


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs. you know what it means


 yeah, I suuuurre do!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

hey


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> hey


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 8, 2014)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm looking for 7 o'clock has anyone seen it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


hey



Wycliff said:


> hey





Workin2Hunt said:


> Is it lunch time yet?



Deer sausage for breakfast and a cookie


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Deer jerky ----->


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> hey


yeh


Crickett said:


>





Crickett said:


>


lonesome dis moanin?


Workin2Hunt said:


> Is it lunch time yet?


NO!


Wycliff said:


> I'm looking for 7 o'clock has anyone seen it


got it in my back pocket......... you need it?


mudracing101 said:


> hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A.D.'s wife sent fudge! I just gotta get some tylenol first


Crickett said:


> Deer jerky ----->


I'll trade ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Planted some pear trees on my property for the deer.
No pears yet but they already using them.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep! 

Mmmmm....I like fudge!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hey
> Deer sausage for breakfast and a cookie





Crickett said:


> Deer jerky ----->





Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> Mmmmm....I like fudge!



Y'all makin me hawngry. Overslept this morning and didn't have time to go by Bojangles.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Y'all makin me hawngry. Overslept this morning and didn't have time to go by Bojangles.



Think I'll go have a donut now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Planted some pear trees on my property for the deer.
> No pears yet but they already using them.
> View attachment 817482


 They playin with you!


Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> Mmmmm....I like fudge!


Hold on, I'll fax ya some!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Y'all makin me hawngry. Overslept this morning and didn't have time to go by Bojangles.


Want me to fax you some fudge too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Just got out of the swamp below the house, where I been after a particular buck. Here`s some of his fresh sign I found this mornin`. Soon as we get the Christmas Tree set up and I get some dinner, I`m headed back out after this ol` boy.

Howdy, folks...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got out of the swamp below the house, where I been after a particular buck. Here`s some of his fresh sign I found this mornin`. Soon as we get the Christmas Tree set up and I get some dinner, I`m headed back out after this ol` boy.
> 
> Howdy, folks...


 Oh my, I don't blame ya!
 Howudoin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh my, I don't blame ya!
> Howudoin?





Irritable, ornery, mean, hurtin`, `bout crippled down, can`t hardly walk, right eye dang near blind and pourin` water like it`s had a hole jobbed in it, arthritis eatin` me alive, not fit to be around civilized folks, but other`n that I`m doin` right well.  I can still tote a rifle, and get in the woods.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, one more thing. I`m short tempered right now too.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Irritable, ornery, mean, hurtin`, `bout crippled down, can`t hardly walk, right eye dang near blind and pourin` water like it`s had a hole jobbed in it, arthritis eatin` me alive, not fit to be around civilized folks, but other`n that I`m doin` right well.  I can still tote a rifle, and get in the woods.


WHAT you done to your eye?!?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT you done to your eye?!?!?!





Just gettin` old and wore out.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got it in my back pocket......... you need it?




Yeah if you don't mind


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got out of the swamp below the house, where I been after a particular buck. Here`s some of his fresh sign I found this mornin`. Soon as we get the Christmas Tree set up and I get some dinner, I`m headed back out after this ol` boy.
> 
> Howdy, folks...







Nicodemus said:


> Irritable, ornery, mean, hurtin`, `bout crippled down, can`t hardly walk, right eye dang near blind and pourin` water like it`s had a hole jobbed in it, arthritis eatin` me alive, not fit to be around civilized folks, but other`n that I`m doin` right well.  I can still tote a rifle, and get in the woods.



Dang....



Nicodemus said:


> Oh, one more thing. I`m short tempered right now too.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They playin with you!
> 
> Hold on, I'll fax ya some!
> 
> Want me to fax you some fudge too?



I thought that said FIX....


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just got out of the swamp below the house, where I been after a particular buck. Here`s some of his fresh sign I found this mornin`. Soon as we get the Christmas Tree set up and I get some dinner, I`m headed back out after this ol` boy.
> 
> Howdy, folks...



Another fine lookin rifle


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They playin with you!
> 
> Hold on, I'll fax ya some!
> 
> Want me to fax you some fudge too?


I just hope he didnt kill it. Been watering the thing for a year and he takes all the bark off of it in one night.


Nicodemus said:


> Just got out of the swamp below the house, where I been after a particular buck. Here`s some of his fresh sign I found this mornin`. Soon as we get the Christmas Tree set up and I get some dinner, I`m headed back out after this ol` boy.
> 
> Howdy, folks...


Lucky, you live in a great spot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Dang....




Miss Crickett, my regards.  




Wycliff said:


> Another fine lookin rifle





Thank you kindly. I`m real proud of that one.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

ham and cheese sammich


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

protein bar.. coke zero


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just gettin` old and wore out.


Join the club!


Wycliff said:


> Yeah if you don't mind


Sure, I'll fax it on to ya!


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, one more thing. I`m short tempered right now too.


what's new?


Crickett said:


> I thought that said FIX....


  


mudracing101 said:


> I just hope he didnt kill it. Been watering the thing for a year and he takes all the bark off of it in one night.
> Lucky, you live in a great spot.


ya might wanna tar it & put some wire around it, just in case........... isn't that near your back yard????


Wycliff said:


> ham and cheese sammich


that fudge will go real good with that!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> protein bar.. coke zero


OH, I thought of something you could get Gage......... one of those toys that helps him walk...... I can't remember the name of it, but it's one that will "grow" with him, just saw an commercial this weekend and saw where he was pulling himself up already!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Ham, Turkey & Salami Sandwich
BBQ Stax

Dessert= Boston Creme Donut


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Join the club!
> 
> Sure, I'll fax it on to ya!
> 
> ...


its on the property i bought. so you could say that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> OH, I thought of something you could get Gage......... one of those toys that helps him walk...... I can't remember the name of it, but it's one that will "grow" with him, just saw an commercial this weekend and saw where he was pulling himself up already!



Poor boy, he hasnt started REALLY crawling just scooting.  But h has already started pulling up.  LMS never did crawl.  She went from doing what hes going to walking at 7 months.  He MIGHT do the same thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Moanin, one more day off then back at it Wed night !!!  I haven't accomplished squat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin, one more day off then back at it Wed night !!!  I haven't accomplished squat.



Youve been pretty good at keepin the tunes going.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor boy, he hasnt started REALLY crawling just scooting.  But h has already started pulling up.  LMS never did crawl.  She went from doing what hes going to walking at 7 months.  He MIGHT do the same thing



My son never did crawl he rolled around to get where he wanted then at 9 mo started walkin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just found a sunflower seed in my pocket. Yummy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Now i know why most birds are skinny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youve been pretty good at keepin the tunes going.





Any requests??


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin, one more day off then back at it Wed night !!!  I haven't accomplished squat.




Good time off when you don't do nothing just goes by faster


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

leroy?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any requests??



Jimmy Buffet


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any requests??



So far, youve been playin all the good ones. Surprise us


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just gettin` old and wore out.



Pop is right when he always tells me "boy, it don't git no better either"


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 8, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Pop is right when he always tells me "boy, it don't git no better either"



ain't dat da truf ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> its on the property i bought. so you could say that


 10-4...............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor boy, he hasnt started REALLY crawling just scooting.  But h has already started pulling up.  LMS never did crawl.  She went from doing what hes going to walking at 7 months.  He MIGHT do the same thing


Yep, I'd say that'd be a good gift for Santa to bring.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin, one more day off then back at it Wed night !!!  I haven't accomplished squat.


what did you set out to accomplish?


Hornet22 said:


> Pop is right when he always tells me "boy, it don't git no better either"


Your Pop is correct......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Jimmy Buffet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any requests??



The Beib.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any requests??




The good news is that I am feeling better and stronger by the minute.

Quack, I do have a request.......How about loaning me those three Florida State beauties in your avatar for about a week and a half.  I know that it would have to be a week and a half because after three days with them, it would definitely take me a week to recuperate !!!!


Of course, I like to take 10-day chances.  



ps:  I like Darius Rucker's songs too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Beib.




Here ya go . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Here ya go EE . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Try to put this one on "My wife" thread . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go EE . . .




Now Quack, you need to delete this one from your playlist because listening to this one is enough to gag a maggot!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

I love quacks new avatar for some reason..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Ya say you ain't neva seen hdm03, well, here he is . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

Violence is always good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


>






That chick can SANG !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That chick can SANG !!!


 And I like her version mo betta!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That chick can SANG !!!



She's a cutie too !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go EE . . .



don't know what I like this song.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Mandy/Keebz ya can't . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> don't know what I like this song.





a booty booty . .


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

dang..........music video thread...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy/Keebz ya can't . . .


WANNA BET.......... 



rydert said:


> dang..........music video thread...........


wanna dance???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

One for Nancy . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WANNA BET..........
> 
> 
> wanna dance???





No . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Betcha Nancy's running around the shop hollerin "Girlz just wanna have fun..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Funky Cold Medina.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 picks a mean banjo . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

bacon patty melt wif double hashbowns, scattered , doulble covered, peppered and topped.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bacon patty melt wif double hashbowns, scattered , doulble covered, peppered and topped.



where mine?


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

left ova pizza...........water


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

I kilt the music thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where mine?


At the waffle house


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> At the waffle house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Think I got the urge for Apa's place


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Twang Twang . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Strang called mattech mathewtechnical.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

I gotz to go, last one . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

afternoon birthday boy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bo$$.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

today is my Wednesday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

hump day for me


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

and Bo$$'s birthday


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

pretty exciting day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Monday all day long here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Took the clothes washer and dryer to the boys apartment this weekend. Pretty nice place he's got. Even gots a fireplace.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

He'll feel right at home.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Monday all day long here.


 today's my Friday.......... My Monday will be Wed........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hey Boss.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Took the clothes washer and dryer to the boys apartment this weekend. Pretty nice place he's got. Even gots a fireplace.



I wanna fireplace.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Took the clothes washer and dryer to the boys apartment this weekend. Pretty nice place he's got. Even gots a fireplace.


He'll be right at home!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> today's my Friday.......... My Monday will be Wed........


do huh


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Boss.
> 
> 
> I wanna fireplace.



We got one of them fake ones, got lights like a fire and blows out electric heat.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Boss.
> 
> 
> I wanna fireplace.


 me too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> today's my Friday.......... My Monday will be Wed........



Where'd Sunday go


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd Sunday go



Running around town and doing Christmas decorations.  Thats where mine went


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Boss.
> 
> 
> I wanna fireplace.





Keebs said:


> me too!





I put gas logs in our fireplace several years ago. Finally found a set big enough to halfway fit in our big fireplace. Costs around $100 to heat the house all winter, if it`s a really cold winter.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

test one two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> do huh
> 
> 
> We got one of them fake ones, got lights like a fire and blows out electric heat.



He's is a wood burning one, but he don't have a poker and stuff yet. Guess we'll be sharing wood soon. 


Juss kiddin. He can have all he wants.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I put gas logs in our fireplace several years ago. Finally found a set big enough to halfway fit in our big fireplace. Costs around $100 to heat the house all winter, if it`s a really cold winter.



Mom and dads got one of them fireplace inserts that works really well. I've thought about gas when we build our new house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I put gas logs in our fireplace several years ago. Finally found a set big enough to halfway fit in our big fireplace. Costs around $100 to heat the house all winter, if it`s a really cold winter.



Well slap my face and call me Sally.
I woulda neva thunk it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mom and dads got one of them fireplace inserts that works really well. I've thought about gas when we build our new house.



No. No.  I gots to hear the wood poppin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well slap my face and call me Sally.
> I woulda neva thunk it.




Got to thinkin` about what would happen if I was off on winter storm restoration and we lost power at home for a long spell. The Redhead didn`t like to try to fool with a fire if I wasn`t home. A 250 gallon propane tank came with the house when we bought it and it was 3/4 full. Decided to take advantage of it.  

If need be, I can have the gas logs out and a "real" fire goin` in less than 30 minutes. That fireplace will burn logs almost 4 feet long. It`s what old folks called a "cookin`" fireplace.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

I would love one that big


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got to thinkin` about what would happen if I was off on winter storm restoration and we lost power at home for a long spell. The Redhead didn`t like to try to fool with a fire if I wasn`t home. A 250 gallon propane tank came with the house when we bought it and it was 3/4 full. Decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> If need be, I can have the gas logs out and a "real" fire goin` in less than 30 minutes. That fireplace will burn logs almost 4 feet long. It`s what old folks called a "cookin`" fireplace.





mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big



I could have a bonfire in the house


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Got to thinkin` about what would happen if I was off on winter storm restoration and we lost power at home for a long spell. The Redhead didn`t like to try to fool with a fire if I wasn`t home. A 250 gallon propane tank came with the house when we bought it and it was 3/4 full. Decided to take advantage of it.
> 
> If need be, I can have the gas logs out and a "real" fire goin` in less than 30 minutes. That fireplace will burn logs almost 4 feet long. It`s what old folks called a "cookin`" fireplace.




He chops the wood. I build the fire. Love my fireplace!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 8, 2014)

I got to see if that old buck just might be easin` around right now. Rut still strong here. Headed across the road with rifle in hand....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to see if that old buck just might be easin` around right now. Rut still strong here. Headed across the road with rifle in hand....



LUCK.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd Sunday go


I don't know...............


Nicodemus said:


> I put gas logs in our fireplace several years ago. Finally found a set big enough to halfway fit in our big fireplace. Costs around $100 to heat the house all winter, if it`s a really cold winter.


you wiff a gas..............


mudracing101 said:


> test one two


three?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well slap my face and call me Sally.
> I woulda neva thunk it.


yep.................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No. No.  I gots to hear the wood poppin.





mudracing101 said:


> I could have a bonfire in the house


you'd BONFIRE the house.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He chops the wood. I build the fire. Love my fireplace!


I chop, split & start'em!  I miss a fireplace......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to see if that old buck just might be easin` around right now. Rut still strong here. Headed across the road with rifle in hand....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Time is UP!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Not yet I still haven't got my fax, no 7 o'clock or fudge


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Not yet I still haven't got my fax, no 7 o'clock or fudge


 I sent both out HOURS ago!!!!! Ok, ok, I'll put a trakker on it asap!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big



do what?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



what he said


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big





hdm03 said:


> do what?





Wycliff said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> what he said


bless his heart...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

keebs laughing made it x10 funnier tu me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs laughing made it x10 funnier tu me



Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> do what?


THats why i went back and quoted it.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well slap my face and call me Sally.
> I woulda neva thunk it.




Nicbro gotz gas . .


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big





hdm03 said:


> do what?





Wycliff said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> what he said





Keebs said:


> bless his heart...........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs laughing made it x10 funnier tu me





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.



ouch...............burn


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Dated a gal named Brandi, she was a FINE girl . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big





hdm03 said:


> do what?





Classic !!!  I'm hollerin laughin in my office !!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## rydert (Dec 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

This one's for po ole Mudbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didn't say anything earlier, but see sig line.





Carp, I'm still lolin, wife thinks I've completely lost it . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Good one Quack. 
Later y'all, glad everyone had good laugh.

bye!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





Mudz not here, he's out trollin Tifton Park for a "big one.."


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good one Quack.
> Later y'all, glad everyone had good laugh.
> 
> bye!!


bless yo heart............ I'll drive today........... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mudz not here, he's out trollin Tifton Park for a "big one.."


oh snap!
See ya'll Wednesday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mudz not here, he's out trollin Tifton Park for a "big one.."



hdm03 should give him names...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mudz not here, he's out trollin Tifton Park for a "big one.."



The my coworker is looking at me like I have lost it, I'm laughing so hard my face is red


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2014)

Stupid plant manager is werkin night shif this week... No surfin da web!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





Mudz not here, he's out trollin Tifton Park for a "big one.."



Here ya go Mudbro, erybody likes sum Peter !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 should give him names...



I KNOW I talka lotta trash, and put my foot in my mouf more than most, BUT DAAAAAAAAAANG, my Mudbro winz this prizzzzzzze  !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid plant manager is werkin night shif this week... No surfin da web!



drivelering isn't surfin it is obtaining information.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2014)

yall have a goodun folks im out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2014)

Home and guess I will feed the pup and surf awhile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big





Still laffin, Keebz hung up on me and my wife left me laffin . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW I talka lotta trash, and put my foot in my mouf more than most, BUT DAAAAAAAAAANG, my Mudbro winz this prizzzzzzze  !!!



Mud= Ova achieva


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

I gotz no worries if Mudbro's lookin for a "big one.."


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dated a gal named Brandi, she was a FINE girl . .



I did too.. Then she called me and said I'm pregnant... Scared me to death. Brandi you a pregnant girl.. Is it mine yes you the daddy and you better walk the line.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big



You want a a big  fuzzy guy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> You want a a big  fuzzy guy





I'm thankin he does , BIG FUZZY !!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

I like fluffy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

This one's for po ole Mudbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I like fluffy.




"Fluffy" lookin for the big one  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (2 members and 7 guests) 

Maybe one of the guests can help Fluffy out


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (2 members and 7 guests)
> 
> Maybe one of the guests can help Fluffy out


fluffy just wants a big one for status


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Some idgit lost 10 slabs of granite on 75 this morning


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Some idgit lost 10 slabs of granite on 75 this morning



Didja stop and pick em up


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Didja stop and pick em up


They shattered and closed all the lanes,  but I runned the rubble over  had the highway all to myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> Some idgit lost 10 slabs of granite on 75 this morning





Wycliff said:


> Didja stop and pick em up





You KNOW dang well he dint . . 



Just how much granite can you put in a Vette ???


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> They shattered and closed all the lanes,  but I runned the rubble over  had the highway all to myself.



You'll track that all over your driveway


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW dang well he dint . .
> 
> 
> 
> Just how much granite can you put in a Vette ???


 that's my wife's, I have a 4x thank you very much
The car scrubs on our flat driveway, she has to move the news paper on Sunday to get in the driveway


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Appliance delivery had to go back dented as usual.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Ttyl I'm outta hera


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Mudbro lookin for a bigun . . . That's the way love goes..


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Quack is that BBQ on 15 or 16 any good? I can't remember the road but I pass it when I go that way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

sinclair1 said:


> that's my wife's, I have a 4x thank you very much
> The car scrubs on our flat driveway, she has to move the news paper on Sunday to get in the driveway





Here ya go Sinclairbro . . . 




sinclair1 said:


> Quack is that BBQ on 15 or 16 any good? I can't remember the road but I pass it when I go that way.



  BBQ outside of Sparta is GOOD !!!  Get the hawt sauce to go with it , their slaw and tater salad is good too !!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Sinclairbro . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal. Thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Monday night feetsball is gonna be awesome. Snowing good at Green Bay. Love me some Packers and kinda have to like Falcons.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Monday night feetsball is gonna be awesome. Snowing good at Green Bay. Love me some Packers and kinda have to like Falcons.





Proball SUCKZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm looking for that bass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Proball SUCKZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



Erybody got an opinion. Them guys play like a machine. Any feetsball is good in my humble opinion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm looking for that bass.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody got an opinion. Them guys play like a machine. Any feetsball is good in my humble opinion.



Tru dat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drivelering isn't surfin it is obtaining information.



Good point Gobblein


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Good point Gobblein





Well, like that's your opinion man..


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





I saw a shirt in Walmart over the weekend & thought of you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm gonna need a mod to change my name after this one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

KING looking for a big one.!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I saw a shirt in Walmart over the weekend & thought of you.






Just as long as you were thankin of me . . 



Oh, wait a minute . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna need a mod to change my name after this one.





mudracing101 said:


> KING looking for a big one.!!!!





You're gonna to change yo avatar, 'cause YOU ridin a BIG ONE . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Quack, why didn't I get an avatar with hawt women in it when I lost to you?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

I like allot of bass.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 8, 2014)

Fish fry the bass.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey boss, you still in south ga?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna to change yo avatar, 'cause YOU ridin a BIG ONE . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey boss, you still in south ga?



Unfortunately not. But I did bring some yellow roe home and we fried it tonight. Kinda felt like I was back home there for a while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're gonna to change yo avatar, 'cause YOU ridin a BIG ONE . . .


you play with the rocket that happens



KyDawg said:


> Unfortunately not. But I did bring some yellow roe home and we fried it tonight. Kinda felt like I was back home there for a while.



Shoulda hollered I could of hooked ya up with some muscadine wine.

Just got off the phone with mrs. hornet, she done burnt me twice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Such a waste of a beautiful woman . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Mubdro, hoping you run into one of these doods in the Park, you'll find a BIG One  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to have this on 8 track when I was in highschool!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2014)

Quack=trying to be smooth with the ladies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

got mo butt than a toilet seat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Quack=trying to be smooth with the ladies





Shoot bro, bottle 'o Boones Farm and a fattie, some tunes, it was ONNNNNNNNNNN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh YEAHHHHHHHHH . . . success . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2014)

Love me some Rod (wait aminute that's mudbro's line) can't say I've ever heard this combo ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of those knuckle dragging drivelers.  

Man, Quack has been really busy during the past couple of days by spreading music and videos all around the planet.  He will never be the same now for sure.

I will be glad to take a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning as I need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot bro, bottle 'o Boones Farm and a fattie, some tunes, it was ONNNNNNNNNNN !!!



you talking donkey kong?

Morning drivelers.   Poor BOG had none of the other regulars last night and a boss supervisor looking over the shoulder.   Hope he made it out alive. 

Supposed to sunny and warmer today.   So I brewed up some hawt and strong this morning to get the morn started.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

morning folks.......Friday eve for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope you find yourself a big one today; Mud


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

bigone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thats for Quackbro


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Where is Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

i think i just burnt my corneas


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

lol @ hdm03 sigline


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey MUD.




I started a new thread you may want to look at. Annual reminder.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mubdro, hoping you run into one of these doods in the Park, you'll find a BIG One  . . .



I love this song


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

You`re welcome....


Mornin`.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re welcome....
> 
> 
> Mornin`.





morning Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

keebs is late!!

KEEEBS!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

somebody stole the upper door off of my jeep


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody stole the upper door off of my jeep



 That sucks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody stole the upper door off of my jeep



Did they leave your tool tho?


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did they leave your tool tho?





I wish possum dog would have been sitting in it....the outcome would have been different..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

I woke up in a good mood this morning.  Durts door being stole put a downer on my day.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wish possum dog would have been sitting in it....the outcome would have been different..............



say wha?

a dog missed with possum?  I bet that uglier than homemade sin right there


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> I wish possum dog would have been sitting in it....the outcome would have been different..............





You got that right. A Heeler is a mighty strong determent. They have an awful bite too.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> say wha?
> 
> a dog missed with possum?  I bet that uglier than homemade sin right there



that's the dog's name in my avatar..........possum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's the dog's name in my avatar..........possum



she looks too sweet to be mean!!  
Shes a purdy puppy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Someone hit a HUGE deer on the highway.  Pics in the deer hunting forum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

I bet hdm03 watchs the VS show tonight.  Hes wanting to buy himself some new undies so I hear


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

i wonder if Fredricks of Hollywood will ever have a show like that...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

worried bout keebs and Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

wonder if Nic seens any deer yesterday


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if Nic seens any deer yesterday





Saw a 7 point chasin` 2 does yesterday mornin`. A nice 6 point, a unicorn spike, and 2 does yesterday afternoon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Recon you aint see ol big boy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wonder if Fredricks of Hollywood will ever have a show like that...




If they do, I will NOT be sending reminders. 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> worried bout keebs and Jeff fa fa



Today is Keebs Saturday. Leave her alone.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You got that right. A Heeler is a mighty strong determent. They have an awful bite too.



mine is very possessive of "her" truck and jeep.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Recon you aint see ol big boy?




Caught a glimpse of him Sunday afternoon. At least I think it was him. There were 7 does being harrassed by a crazy rack 4 point out where I could see good, and another chase going on in the thick stuff about 40 yards from me. Went on for 15 minutes or so, but this buck didn`t want to come out in the open. Hopefully he will slip up in the next day or two. I gave it a rest this mornin`.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If they do, I will NOT be sending reminders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will text her good morning. She loves it when i do that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

I text her at 7 this morning, she said Julie dont like that so much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If they do, I will NOT be sending reminders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Why not?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> somebody stole the upper door off of my jeep



I got a Jeep for sale...It still has both doors. 


Just That sucks that somebody would steal your door. I hate thieves. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> worried bout keebs and Jeff fa fa



I think Jeff fa fa is working out of town. I can't remember though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

I sold my jeep, yep i miss it.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

How come nobody else has posted in the thread? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9152770#post9152770





mudracing101 said:


> I sold my jeep, yep i miss it.



I got one you'd like!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

poor mud.. missing his jeep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

i dun got a case o da sleepys


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dun got a case o da sleepys



..........wake-up


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

wake up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Crickett said:


> How come nobody else has posted in the thread?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9152770#post9152770
> 
> ...


I'm not getting another one unless its almost new. Plus i'm still working on my blazer now. Another project and i'm divorced.


rydert said:


> ..........wake-up



Found a skin no frame. Found a whole jeep. 95


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor mud.. missing his jeep



That thing sounded so good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That thing sounded so good.





So did this one . . .


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not getting another one unless its almost new. Plus i'm still working on my blazer now. Another project and i'm divorced.
> 
> 
> Found a skin no frame. Found a whole jeep. 95



may have found one in illinois ..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> So did this one . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 817651



Did you see the video i posted for ya quack??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you see the video i posted for ya quack??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

quack, you ever let a vehicle get dirty?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, you ever let a vehicle get dirty?





All 4 of 'em are nasty, I'm ashamed to drive them.




This guy is GOOD !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

dear lord, look at all dem birds!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not getting another one unless its almost new. Plus i'm still working on my blazer now. Another project and i'm divorced.
> 
> 
> Found a skin no frame. Found a whole jeep. 95


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

That guy is good with a bow, I think I miss more with a shotgun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I would love one that big



Is this what you were talking bout?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

for durts jeep..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dear lord, look at all dem birds!!





Best $$$$ I ever spent was a trip to Argentina dove hunting several years back !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best $$$$ I ever spent was a trip to Argentina dove hunting several years back !!



check you FB messages


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for durts jeep..



I would hate to buy fuel for that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I would hate to buy fuel for that



 you aint bull jivin


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for durts jeep..



wow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

pretzels 4 for fore four lunch


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Forgot my lunch today. And it was gonna be so good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for durts jeep..



What is that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is that



hugenormous engine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hugenormous engine



I was thinking motor, but what in the world does it go in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hugenormous engine



they put me in the new VW bugs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

mud would love one that big........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud would love one that big........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud would love one that big........



why yes; yes he would


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

he would get all sorts of excited over that big one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> he would get all sorts of excited over that big one



mud=


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

where errbody go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

im here alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

noone lubs me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



chuck wagon sammich wif cheese, fries and a bowl of chili


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> chuck wagon sammich wif cheese, fries and a bowl of chili



mud - big stanky


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Is this what you were talking bout?


No big fireplace


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot my lunch today. And it was gonna be so good.


I'll share with you.


rydert said:


> mud would love one that big........


Speakin of , tell THe mrs. i said hey


hdm03 said:


> mud - big SEXY



If you say so


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for durts jeep..



That's a motor not a door. Dert's Jeep needs a door.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

and a lower door at that.  he's good with the upper door; the lower door; not so much


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

i will pray for Dirt's lower door


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

his wife just called me and was laughing about it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> his wife just called me and was laughing about it


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

Here ya go Mud....



Jeep Fest 2012 Day 2 7777 by https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/, on Flickr


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



that reminds me......i need to call your wife back


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

One more...



Jeep Fest 2012 Day 2 7781 by https://www.flickr.com/people/51139645@N02/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that reminds me......i need to call your wife back


You still got her number?
Need it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dert, Crickett said she'd let you borrow one of her doors if you need it. 

I can't BELIEVE somebody stole the door. ONE DOOR.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Walked over to the BBQ place and got a side of mac n cheese. My tummy thanks me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walked over to the BBQ place and got a side of mac n cheese. My tummy thanks me.



translation~ i ate 1/2 my sammich and 2 elbows of mac and cheese, Im full~


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

Somebody stole the hubcaps off one side of my daughters car last month


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

what year jeep is it Dert I no someone that did have a new set of half doors in his shop. I can call and see if he still does and what year there for


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

i rode around with a summit viper on the back of my truck for 2 months.. noone touched it.. recon Im lucky


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> translation~ i ate 1/2 my sammich and 2 elbows of mac and cheese, Im full~


Close. No sammich. Just a small side of mac n cheese. And yes, I am full. 


Wycliff said:


> Somebody stole the hubcaps off one side of my daughters car last month



Folks are cra cra.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> what year jeep is it Dert I no someone that did have a new set of half doors in his shop. I can call and see if he still does and what year there for



1997..........its the top half

thanks


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert, Crickett said she'd let you borrow one of her doors if you need it.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE somebody stole the door. ONE DOOR.



it was the side parked closest to the road.........and they couldn't get the bottom part.....it has a strap holding it in place, to much work for it, I guess......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert, Crickett said she'd let you borrow one of her doors if you need it.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE somebody stole the door. ONE DOOR.



I know right! People are crazy! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> translation~ i ate 1/2 my sammich and 2 elbows of mac and cheese, Im full~






Wycliff said:


> Somebody stole the hubcaps off one side of my daughters car last month



Again....people are crazy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i will pray for Dirt's lower door



Well i was talking to her and she said it was the top half.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

King


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

i thought it was the lower door......i am now grateful that it wasn't......my prayers were answered; let us all praise the lord


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> his wife just called me and was laughing about it



.......idjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i was talking to her and she said it was the top half.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 9, 2014)

rydert said:


> 1997..........its the top half
> 
> thanks



I think he only had the lower half so that probably won't do you any good, but I will check


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

My hair is all staticy again.


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I think he only had the lower half so that probably won't do you any good, but I will check



thanks Wy.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

I think it's Quack vinyl records making my hair all staticy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs 22 got wild hair


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think it's Quack vinyl records making my hair all staticy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

i ain't gotz no hair


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ain't gotz no hair





You should hook up with Fuzzy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Some good drivin music . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Think I'll grab a shotgun, crazy dog, 4 wheeler and see if the birds are flying, squirrels movin . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

quack going pew pew??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Here ya go Louie . . . pew pew pew BIG TIME !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

I think I`ll go kill a deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope you get the big one; Nic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll go kill a deer.





I mightas well throw a rifle on the 4 wheeler too . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

whoever taught Quack how to post videos needs to be bandeded


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hope you get the big one; Nic!





Thank you kindly. Maybe he`ll give me a clear shot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Louie, eva seen someone Armour All the tires on a 4 wheeler???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

Bye Mandy . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> whoever taught Quack how to post videos needs to be bandeded



It's ALL Jeff C.'s fault.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Mz. H22 be going




Ya'll enjoy the show tonight. I will.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mz. H22 be going
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll miss you


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)

wait.....what show???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Louie, eva seen someone Armour All the tires on a 4 wheeler???
> 
> 
> View attachment 817678



I can think of 1 time you should have sprayed it with PAM so the mud/water didnt stick to it.  But no Iv NEVER seen that unless they was trying to sell it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> wait.....what show???





Victor's Secret . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I can think of 1 time you should have sprayed it with PAM so the mud/water didnt stick to it.  But no Iv NEVER seen that unless they was trying to sell it



Quack = Too much free time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Victor's Secret . .


she aint got many secrets left...


Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack = Too much free time


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quack = Too much free time



quack=probably paid some kid to wash it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> quack=probably paid some kid to wash it.



Heres a dollar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

this un is almost done


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

just me in here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

3 guest joined me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

yall jump in and say something iffin ya want to


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wait.. whats wrong.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gotta leave early today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2014)

45 more minutes


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Lock er down


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Now


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Mud


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2014)

hdm, start a new one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2014)

get otta here

last post


----------

